# Anybody price a Springfield XD lately?



## HARRY2

Found one in town for 569.00 seems high. I am looking for a XD45 Service model. Anybody priced them at Scheels or Sportsmans Wharehouse?


----------



## Bull Sprig

I'm pretty sure Cabela's had an XD in a .45 for $529, but the Glocks are $50 off right now. I purchased a new Glock .40 cal for $499.


----------



## Fallguy

Harry sacz (lol),

I have one on layaway right now. I can't remember what it was priced at. I want to say 549, but it may have been 569. I will try to dig out a reciept later and look.

I got the black XD45 Service model also. Great shooting guns!!! Can't wait to pay it off.


----------



## financeman

What is the differance between the XD and the XDm models? Which one is a better all aroung gun?


----------



## Plainsman

HARRY SACZ said:


> Found one in town for 569.00 seems high. I am looking for a XD45 Service model. Anybody priced them at Scheels or Sportsmans Wharehouse?


Harry, go back to Gun and Reel. The compact which I bought there is $569, but the service model it $529.


----------



## HARRY2

Plainsman said:


> HARRY SACZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found one in town for 569.00 seems high. I am looking for a XD45 Service model. Anybody priced them at Scheels or Sportsmans Wharehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, go back to Gun and Reel. The compact which I bought there is $569, but the service model it $529.
Click to expand...

I am going back there, i just thought i had seen these for under 500 elsehwere. After alot of looking around i dont think i could get it any cheaper anywhere else. I could get it online but by the time i pay shipping and FFL fees i will be right back to their price. The compact is the one i have decided on..


----------



## HARRY2

Am i crazy, or where these guns under 500 a year ago?


----------



## Fallguy

I wouldn't be suprised if they were. I put my XD 45 on layaway right after the election. I am guessing they are going to go up further in price.


----------



## ndfarmer08

got an XDM40 for $569 about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Fallguy

Looked at my receipt this morning. My XD 45 4" barrell pistol was put on layaway in late november for 549.


----------



## Plainsman

I was just down to Gun and Reel in Jamestown looking at the remote control for my aquatic camera and noticed their XD was priced $519.


----------



## HARRY2

Plainsman said:


> I was just down to Gun and Reel in Jamestown looking at the remote control for my aquatic camera and noticed their XD was priced $519.


Was that the compact 45 or the Service 40 that they had?


----------



## Plainsman

The service 40. I don't think caliber makes any difference, but the service is about $40 cheaper than the compact.


----------



## mrofna

springfield xdm 9mm with everything 3 mags holster mag holder for 630.00


----------



## wurgs

In paper today, Xd with 3 mags, mag holster, speed loader, and case for $499 at Outdoorsman.


----------



## Fallguy

Update on my XD:

I was in Scheels today and they recently got a few more XD's in stock. I had put a black 4" 45 ACP on layaway in November. I had about 200 dollars left to pay on it.

I was eyeing a OD green, stainless slide, compact model in 45 ACP when the gun manager came over. I told him of the gun I had in the gunroom and asked to see the compact. It was much more attractive to the eye and seemed better for concealment with the shorter handle if you use the 10 round magazine.

I asked if I could switch over my layaway and he said "you bet". Took about 10 minutes and now I have a different XD in the gunroom. The cool thing is that the new one was priced 50 bucks more, but they extended the layaway back to 10 months, and it actually dropped my monthly payments by 10 bucks! Pretty cool...even though I will pay it off this summer with some shingling jobs.

I know people complain about Scheels sometimes but today I was treated right by a manager so that's good.


----------



## ac700wildcat

Fallguy, you gotta love their layaway. After you messaged me it really got me to thinking about putting something on layaway there. I was looking for a handgun a few weeks back and couldn't decide between the s&w 642 and the kahr cw9. I ended up deciding that I wanted the 642 and picked it up that day. Well, I was back in there this last Friday and they still had the kahr. I got them to let me check it out and still really liked it. I put my money down on it and in July it will be mine. Well, maybe not July, I think I might have to pay it off earlier. When I was in there, they did a layaway exchange for another guy, just like they did for you.


----------



## duckslyr

I just bought an XD 45 ACP about a month ago for $519. it was even the newer model with the safety on the slide


----------



## walkswithwhispers

You know, if a guy is in the right place at the right time he can get a nice gun for real cheap. At Scheels, they have some sort of policy about how long any product can sit on the shelf. If it's on the shelf for XX# of days it will get marked down by XX%. If it is still there XX# of days later it gets marked down by another XX%. I got one heck of a pistol awhile back for $500. Resold it a year later for $800 (and it went to a great home).

Last fall i picked up a slightly used XD9mm subcompact w/ 4 mags for $369 at Scheels in Fargo because it had been on the shelf for too long (priced at $569 when a new one with 2 mags was $499. No wonder it didn't sell.)


----------



## Hunter_58346

I just picked up a XD 45 at Gerrells in Devils Lake for $459......Thought that was a good deal,,,,,,


----------



## walkswithwhispers

$459 for an xd .45 is a pretty darn good deal if it's in good shape. Was it the 5" tactical, 4" service, or 4" compact? Bitone or black? How many mags?

My 9mm subcompact had two 10 rd compact mags and two 16 rd full size mags. The mags are still pretty tight in the mag well and there's very little wear. It's standard black. It was really a steal.

My second choice would have been a 4" .45 compact.


----------



## HARRY2

Still dont have it yet, i ended up buying a 1911. I still have my eye on it though.


----------



## Goon

HARRY2 said:


> Found one in town for 569.00 seems high. I am looking for a XD45 Service model. Anybody priced them at Scheels or Sportsmans Wharehouse?


That is about what I paid for my XD .45


----------



## Goon

Fallguy said:


> Update on my XD:
> 
> I was in Scheels today and they recently got a few more XD's in stock. I had put a black 4" 45 ACP on layaway in November. I had about 200 dollars left to pay on it.
> 
> I was eyeing a OD green, stainless slide, compact model in 45 ACP when the gun manager came over. I told him of the gun I had in the gunroom and asked to see the compact. It was much more attractive to the eye and seemed better for concealment with the shorter handle if you use the 10 round magazine.
> 
> I asked if I could switch over my layaway and he said "you bet". Took about 10 minutes and now I have a different XD in the gunroom. The cool thing is that the new one was priced 50 bucks more, but they extended the layaway back to 10 months, and it actually dropped my monthly payments by 10 bucks! Pretty cool...even though I will pay it off this summer with some shingling jobs.
> 
> I know people complain about Scheels sometimes but today I was treated right by a manager so that's good.


Now Scheels has quit doing layaways, they are now pushing the credit card.


----------



## nd_hunter

cabelas memorial day SALE for 569.99, regular price 599.99.

Man am i glad i bought mine when i did!


----------



## Goon

The XD is a sweet gun.


----------



## Hunter_58346

$499.00 NIB in Devils Lake


----------



## Fallguy

Well I picked up my Compact 4" XD in olive green and stainless last night! Went out and put about 50 rounds through it this morning. I shoot this pistol better than my Kel Tec 9 mm!

I was happy with it and shot tighter groups than I thought I would have at 5 and 7 yards.

Next step: Find a good conceal holster for it, and of course, get my dang permit!!!


----------



## Goon

Fallguy said:


> Well I picked up my Compact 4" XD in olive green and stainless last night! Went out and put about 50 rounds through it this morning. I shoot this pistol better than my Kel Tec 9 mm!
> 
> I was happy with it and shot tighter groups than I thought I would have at 5 and 7 yards.
> 
> Next step: Find a good conceal holster for it, and of course, get my dang permit!!!


I love shooting my XD. Mine is very accurate and it puts the rounds where I aim, much better than my old serivce weapon when I was an MP in the Army.


----------

